# Jollyes of Bristol now doing live foods.



## athy59 (Jan 30, 2008)

*I put this on the general chat as well, cos not sure where to really put it.*

*Here you go.*

*Just got back from Jollyes In Bristol to get my furry pets their food.*
*And they now doing Live foods for reptiles.*
*For those in East Bristol may this come in handy.*
*2 shops in my part of town have closed down for some reason or another. (must be the credit crunch biting .) It was costing me a fortune getting foods over the net, so was pleased to see they now doing livefoods for reptiles. *
*So i just thought that those who find it difficult to get livefoods i let them know.*

*Their Address is*

*Jollyes*
*Aldermoor way*
*Longwell Green*
*Bristol*
*Bs30 7DA*
*telephone number. 0117-9602960*

*This is very handy for me as they not to far from me. *
*Its so sad when these little Rep shops and also other shops are now closing down.(bloody Goverment.)*
*I just thought if i could post this, it help those who need food for their reps.*
*I bought 2 tubs of locust for £2.39 each, these are very much needed for my geckos who wont eat nowt else.*

*Hope i have posted this in right place.*
*Cheers*
*Athy*


----------



## jonnyjr (May 2, 2008)

There are a few reptile shops in bristol but all pretty far apart, filton, hotwells road, kingswood and now this one. All roughly the same distance from me (pretty far)

If you wanted to save even more moeny you oculd try breeding your own.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Same I live in Little Stoke (out skurts of patchay and filton). I breed my own crix, doing great. I go to the Reptile-zone for crix just add a tub of adults everynow and then. Saves me alot tbh, especially when your 13 lol.

Gotta say, Almondsbury garden center are doing alright. They've got Leopard geckos
Anoles
T's
Amphibs
BD's
Agamas
corns

Not a great selction but cheap alright, especially for equipment. Not sure if they sell live foods though never asked and couldn't find any. When you've got time pop down there: victory:

there in the Aquatic part.


----------



## jonnyjr (May 2, 2008)

I used to work there once upon a time, and they can get live food in but they dont stock it so its a bit of a hastle getting it as you have to tell them a week before you need it lol.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

jonnyjr said:


> I used to work there once upon a time, and they can get live food in but they dont stock it so its a bit of a hastle getting it as you have to tell them a week before you need it lol.


 Oh, probably have seen you then: victory:

Go down every soo often


P.s. can you remember how muuch the live plants were? (aquatic).


----------



## athy59 (Jan 30, 2008)

jonnyjr said:


> There are a few reptile shops in bristol but all pretty far apart, filton, hotwells road, kingswood and now this one. All roughly the same distance from me (pretty far)
> 
> If you wanted to save even more moeny you oculd try breeding your own.


 

*D.S. (of Hanham) and The Reptile Shop (of kingswood.) are now both shut down.*


*Reptile Zone i wont touch with a barge pole not after the way i was treated 1st time i went in there. (my feelings were let known on this board.) The other shop in Hengrove is way way to far for me to go. It just not worth using up my fuel for just a couple of boxes of waxworms etc. (Jollyes is only 10 mins away from me.)*
*Jollyes also do reptile equipment now, their sisters stores have been doing foods and equipment for reps for quite a few years now. *
*I spoke the manager of the Bristol branch of Jollyes and was told since to 2 reptile shops i have mentioned above closed, he was undated with queries, me being 1 of them, if they doing live foods etc. *
*At the moment they not doing frozen foods, they are awaiting for a new freezer to come in then be stocking up with frozen foods. I now just ring and place my order and they get my food in for me. *
*I use Jollyes quite a lot as i buy bulk food there for my other animals, so effectivley am saving quite a bit now in not paying for postage and packaging etc. *


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

athy59 said:


> *D.S. (of Hanham) and The Reptile Shop (of kingswood.) are now both shut down.*
> 
> 
> *Reptile Zone i wont touch with a barge pole not after the way i was treated 1st time i went in there. (my feelings were let known on this board.) The other shop in Hengrove is way way to far for me to go. It just not worth using up my fuel for just a couple of boxes of waxworms etc. (Jollyes is only 10 mins away from me.)*
> ...


 what happend at the reptile-zone mate?, they are a bit moody i'll say that lol!!. But they got a nice stock, cheap livefood, dear stock and equipment imo. What happend then send me a PM if ya want: victory:


----------



## athy59 (Jan 30, 2008)

*Jollyes of Bristol now doing Frozen food.*

*Just picked up my live food order and found they now doing frozen foods. I.E. Pinkies, fuzzies and mice. *
*Didnt ask about prices as i got no mice eaters about, well i do 3 cats who run from live 1`s :whistling2:*
*Just thought keep people up to date in east of Bristle.*


----------

